# Closest Legal Thing To Anavar - New Halodrol Clone



## Rucker (Apr 5, 2010)

​



*Dear IronMag,*


Turinabol is here ??? The closest legal thing to Anavar.


This legal pro-steroid molecule is actually one conversion step away from the original German steroid Oral Turinabol. 


The chemical name of our ???Turinabol??? is _4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3b,17b-diol_. It is NOT on the controlled substance list, therefore it is legal to purchase and use without a prescription. However it is only one step away from the illegal steroid _chlor-dehydro-methyltestosterone_ -- A.K.A, the original German Steroid known as _Oral Turinabol_.






_4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3b,17b-diol_​

This legal pro-steroid has been sold under the brand name ???Halodrol??? which gained tremendous popularity for its incredible effects. This product has been sold under other names such as _H-drol, Chlorodrol,_ and _Helladrol_. It is not uncommon for users of these steroids to gain 10-15lbs of lean mass in 4-6 weeks.


The results from Turinabol are comparable to the combined effects of _Anavar_ and _Dianabol_. Like Anavar, Turinabol offers hardening and vascularity effects making it excellent for a cutting cycle. On the other hand, Turinabol offers solid mass and strength gains similar to Dianabol but without the risk of gyno or excessive bloat.


The androgenic potency of Turinabol is fairly low, so the risk of hair loss is fairly low. Other temporary side-effects may include increased blood pressure, prostate enlargement, and liver toxicity. 


To read the full profile on Turinabol (Halodrol), visit the Halodrol page for information on effects, side-effects and recommended stacks.



If accompanied with a high protein diet over a 6 week cycle, typical results from Turinabol include -

*10-15lbs of lean mass*
*2-3% reduction in body fat*
*Increased strength*
*Improved muscle hardness and definition*


Side-effects from Turinabol can include -

*Increased blood pressure*
*Lower back pumps*
*Liver toxicity*
*Increased cholesterol (LDL)*


*Order Turinabol (Halodrol clone) exclusively from Primordial Performance.com*

*Price: $59.95*

Buy 2 for *$56.95* each!

Buy 3+ for *$53.96* each!

*All orders over $50 get free FedEx Ground shipping*​






*Recommended Use:*
As a dietary supplement take one 1mL - 2mL dose, twice daily, 12 hours between each dose. Shake bottle well before each dose. Take with or without meals.

DO NOT exceed a total of 5mL in a 24 hour period. Do not use this product longer than 6 weeks without 6 weeks off between each cycle. Not following these guidelines may result in liver damage.


Jim Benvie
_Primordial Marketing_

*Questions?

Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924

Email - info@primordialperformance.com 

9am-5pm PST Live Chat - Primordial Performance Live Support

Visit - Primordial Performance*

_Primordial Performance LLC
13331 NE Whitaker Way
Portland OR 97230_


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 6, 2010)

*Oral turinabol*

I've tried it in forms of pills and it didn't do much for me!It is a substance found in many andro derivatives such as Andro-Xs by Sports One,Halotren 400,On cycle II hardcore by fizogen and lot of others!!!One of my friend swear by it though!


----------



## nni (Apr 6, 2010)

i dont know how an oral steroid wouldnt do much for you, but yes, this is another clone in liquid form of the original halodrol, as stated in the post.


----------



## Rucker (Apr 6, 2010)

nni said:


> i dont know how an oral steroid wouldnt do much for you, but yes, this is another clone in liquid form of the original halodrol, as stated in the post.



Maybe he didn't use enough?


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 6, 2010)

*not using enough!!!*

Man, not taking enough.I always double or triple the recommended dosage on PHs!The lone product with 4-chloro-dehydro-methyl-androst-ene-diol that did work for me was hemobolin 250 by pharma ressources but i'm not sure it is still available. Like i said one of my friend loved it,he had a very strange sde effect with Halotren 400 however, some kind of juice was flowing from his tits when he press on them!Maybe he just did abuse of the stuff!My favorite ph are 19-nor by powerlabnutrition, winistan v by musclefortress and 17-diol by sports one!But i think the last one is the only one that remains available after the bust over ph supps in sites like bodybuilding.com.


----------



## Rucker (Apr 8, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Man, not taking enough.I always double or triple the recommended dosage on PHs!The lone product with 4-chloro-dehydro-methyl-androst-ene-diol that did work for me was hemobolin 250 by pharma ressources but i'm not sure it is still available. Like i said one of my friend loved it,he had a very strange sde effect with Halotren 400 however, some kind of juice was flowing from his tits when he press on them!Maybe he just did abuse of the stuff!My favorite ph are 19-nor by powerlabnutrition, winistan v by musclefortress and 17-diol by sports one!But i think the last one is the only one that remains available after the bust over ph supps in sites like bodybuilding.com.



interesting...


----------



## mrfresh415 (Apr 9, 2010)

hopefully no side effects we haven't heard of


----------



## Rucker (Apr 9, 2010)

mrfresh415 said:


> hopefully no side effects we haven't heard of



nope


----------



## MaxGolf (Apr 15, 2010)

So anyone got some feedback on this yet??


----------



## Rucker (Jul 14, 2010)

The complete 8 week Fat Loss Stack


----------



## GXR64 (Jul 14, 2010)

MaxGolf said:


> So anyone got some feedback on this yet??


wondering the same.


----------



## Rucker (Jul 15, 2010)

I've had a lot of guys tell me this is the best hdrol clone they've ever used.


----------



## circa58 (Jul 16, 2010)

Used Anavar pill form many years ago, liked it a lot, major fat burner, no side effects...


----------

